# MASON'S PATENT FJCCo



## Harry Pristis (May 24, 2004)

I need some help identifying and valuing a canning jar that I "rescued" at a flea market yesterday.

 The jar is an aqua half-gallon  MASON'S / PATENT NOV 30th / 1858 with a monogram which appears to be *FJCCo*.  The base is embossed *B274.*

 The lips on both jars are ground.  This half-gallon jar is very crude, having many air bubbles and "straws" in the glass.

 This half-gallon is pictured here with a quart jar with similar embossing.  This smaller jar is embossed on the base* I  103*.  I've had this quart jar for a long time, but don't know anything about it, either.

 Whatever you can tell me about mfr., rarity or value will be appreciated.

 ----------------Harry Pristis


----------



## woody (May 24, 2004)

The monogram is actually CFJCo. Consolidated Fruit Jar company.
 This is jar #1920 in the Red Book of Fruit Jars #9, by Doug Leybourne, Jr.

 Mason's CFJCo Patent Nov 30th 1858
 Found with slight variations in the CFJCo mongram
 Ground lip Mason shoulder seal
 Zinc lid, outside:  Trademark Boyd's Porcelain Lined
 Patd. Mar. 30.58 June 9 63 Mar 30.69
 Extd Mar 30. 72 (CFJCo monogram in center)
 Zinc Lid inside: Consolidated Fruit Jar company New York
 (CFJCo monogram in center) vertical lug
 Other lid variations exist
 Base: Wide variety of base embossings

 Value: HG, QT aqua    $3-6


----------



## Harry Pristis (May 25, 2004)

Thank you, Woody!

 -----Harry Pristis


----------



## maineahh62 (May 25, 2004)

hello harry, woody did such a great job with your request that i'm not sure you may need any more help with this one but here are a few site's that may intrest you.

jumbos

Antique Fruit Jar List


----------



## woody (May 25, 2004)

I met John Hathaway at the Keene show one year and showed him a "Crowleytown" mason jar I had dug.
 He immediate reaction was; "How much do you want for it?"
 A real nice guy and knows his fruit jars.


----------



## maineahh62 (May 25, 2004)

hello woody, glad to hear you give mr. Hathaway high mark's, i think it's great when forum member's can personaly vouch for some one they met personaly, it give's the forum a much more secure feeling knowing who and what we are dealing with.[]


----------

